# Fork Design and Rubber Attachment



## wkp (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello fellow slingshooters!

I'm fairly new to slingshots. I've been making and shooting for about two months and have a question. Is there a way to determine what affect the height of the forks or even the attachment of the rubber to the forks has on the elevation of a shot. Here's the reason for asking and may clear up the question. All of my misses with the slingshots are just barely low. I realize you can lower your pouch hand or raise your staff hand to make your shots go higher or lower, but I don't want to cover my target and I do want be able to put my fork (I hold my fork Gangsta style) on the target and use my natural draw to just past my ear to hit the target. I can lower my pouch hand and hit the target, but it is not as comfortable. Can I change the design of the forks to make the shot shoot higher while maintaining my comfortable anchor point. I hope this makes sense.

Thanks for your help.

Kebo


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The fork can only do so much to help... you must also work at it. Like a marriage. :cookie:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes fork design can make a tremendous difference in point of impact as compared to point of aim. So long as the shot is consistent in speed the wideness or narrowness of the fork will always have a huge effect.

For example, my touch/anchor point is about 1.5 inches below my eye... if I shoot TTF and use a 4 inch wide fork the ammo will impact exactly in the aiming notch on my fork if it's sent at 200 fps and you're 10 meters away...

If the fork is 4.5 inches wide the shot will impact about 3 inches lower... if the fork is 3.5 inches wide the shot will impact about 2 inches high....

If you shoot forks up, then the effect is far less noticable.


----------



## wkp (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, Bill. That is exactly what I needed to see. I will experiment with fork width to see if I can get my shots up. Now I'm really pumped!


----------



## wkp (Nov 15, 2014)

Bill, is there a big difference when shooting OTT configuration? Thanks again.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The difference is about the same for TTF or OTT... this of course only applies to sideways hold shooting... 45 degree and upright forks, you probably won't notice to much of a difference as your shooting/aiming reference points are different


----------



## wkp (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank again for your time and knowledge. I'm looking forward to a lot of experimenting and practice. I can only dream of learning to shoot as well as you...I'm amazed at your shooting ability.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Great question, and great answer.


----------

